# ISO indoor potty solution for boy



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

My friend recently rescued a 2 y.o. small dog (not a Hav). He's doing better with peeing in the right area but he's a leg lifter. I think she's currently taping some potty pads to low cabinets but is seeking a better long term solution.

Any reviews of the rascal dog litter box?

I would have sworn I've seen some sort of a potty pad with a "pee pole" of sorts but can't easily find it. Anyone know of something like that?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I am not familiar with the pee pole potty pad, although I have seen pee poles at petsmart. but I would like to suggest using a belly band (with a maxi pad or incontinence pad attached, if necessary) as a stop-gap measure.

Your friend can get them at pet supply stores ($15 and up) or through a seller on Etsy.com. Much of the time, these will be handmade after the owner measures the dog and picks a style and pattern. The women I have dealt with have been really helpful, and the shipping is really inexpensive.

I searched on Etsy for dog belly band in the handmade section: http://www.etsy.com/search/handmade?q=dog belly band&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US&ref=auto2


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DeeDee said:


> My friend recently rescued a 2 y.o. small dog (not a Hav). He's doing better with peeing in the right area but he's a leg lifter. I think she's currently taping some potty pads to low cabinets but is seeking a better long term solution.
> 
> Any reviews of the rascal dog litter box?
> 
> ...


I have two Rascal dogs, and I like them very much. I don't think they are tall enough to catch the pee of a serious leg-lifter, though.


----------

